# Burlarse



## willg

Galera, quero saber como dizer "burlarse" em portugues.

EX: "él se está burlando de ti"

EX:"ellos siempre se burlan de mi" 

Quisiera as expressoes mais usadas por favor!


Poderiam me corrigir os meus erros por favor?


----------



## spielenschach

Frustrar, desvanecer la esperanza, el deseo, etc., de alguien


Galera, quero saber como dizer "burlarse" em portugues.

EX: "él se está burlando de ti" – está – se nas tintas para ti; está – se borrifando ; não te liga nenhuma; significas tanto para ele como um monte de…


EX:"ellos siempre se burlan de mi" - nunca te ligaram nenhuma (sempre te ignoraram)

QuisieraQueria as expressoes mais usadas por favor!


Poderiam me corrigir os meus erros por favor?


----------



## MOC

Eu só conheço essa expressão com dois sentidos: enganar; ou rir-se de/fazer pouco de.


Qual é o contexto, willg?


----------



## Outsider

"Ele está brincando/gozando contigo/com você."

"Ele está-te a arreliar."


----------



## spielenschach

*BURLAR  - Frustrar, desvanecer la esperanza, el deseo, etc., de alguien; (De burla. ) tr. Chasquear, zumbar. Ú. m. c. prnl.

*

 chasquear -  zombar, dirigir chascos a; dizer chascos (gracejos satíricos, motejos;

logros, burlas)


----------



## willg

O contexto é esse: 

"él se está burlando de ti" = ele está gozando com voce? ou ele está gozando de voce? ou ele está rindo de voce? 

me ajudam por favor!!!


----------



## MOC

Pode ser que seja.  Mas a questão é que também já ouvi várias vezes essa expressão querendo dizer "Ele está-te a aldrabar".

Se o contexto for mesmo o de gozar, poderá ser a primeira ou última dessas hipóteses. A segunda parece-me estranha.


----------



## willg

Entao voce está dizendo que "ele está rindo de voce" se escuta mais extranho, é isso?


----------



## MOC

Não, não. Essa é a terceira.  A que eu disse que soava estranha era a segunda, porque em Portugal costuma-se dizer "gozar com" e não "gozar de", mas segundo a Vanda a outra usa-se no Brasil.


----------



## Vanda

Nós, por aqui, dizemos gozar de você.


----------



## MOC

Ah ok. Não sabia. Peço desculpa.

willg, "Gozar com" diz-se em Portugal e "Gozar de" diz-se no Brasil.


----------



## Vanda

Para ser mais completa, penso que não temos uma expressão fixa para isso. Você tanto encontra "pára de gozar com a minha cara", quanto "pára de gozar da minha cara". Como é uma expressão popular, acho que usamos ao sabor das ondas.


----------



## Outsider

MOC said:


> willg, "Gozar com" diz-se em Portugal e "Gozar de" diz-se no Brasil.


"Gozar de" também se diz em Portugal.


----------



## MOC

Outsider said:


> "Gozar de" também se diz em Portugal.



Sim, mas não com este sentido. "Gozar de imunidade", "gozar de um estatuto previlegiado", "gozar de um fim-de-semana prolongado". Nestes casos refere-se a usufruir de vantagens.

Quando é o sentido de rir-se de alguém diz-se "gozar com", não? "Estou a gozar contigo.", "Estás a gozar comigo?", "Não gozes com o João". Como se dizem estas formas se for "gozar de"? "Estou a gozar de ti"?, "Estás a gozar de mim?" ? "Não gozes do João."? Pelo menos a mim, estas frases soam estranhíssimas.


Aliás, acabei de verificar no google, e "gozar de ti" não tem qualquer entrada em português de Portugal. Já "gozar contigo" tem 644.

"Gozar comigo" tem 12000 entradas, "gozar de mim" tem 3, e uma delas pelo menos parece-me português do Brasil, apesar de num endereço português.

"gozar com" tem também vários milhares de entradas. "gozar do" ou "gozar da" tem também várias (não tantas) mas sempre com o significado acima.


----------



## Outsider

Procurando "gozar de mim" nas páginas de Portugal, achei algumas. É certo que muitos dos 95.200 resultados têm as três palavras separadas.

"Gozar deles" também retorna alguns casos.


----------



## Vanda

O que eu achei interessante é que vocês, portugueses, também usem a expressão com o sentido que usamos aqui. Pensei que fosse brasileirismo, ou pelo menos o dicionário  o diz assim.



> Brasileirismo.  Deliciar-se com, achar graça em, rir de (ato de alguém, ou fato acontecido a alguém).


Aurélio


----------



## MOC

Outsider, para procurar apenas as expressões que pretende basta por entre aspas. "gozar de mim" com as aspas devolve apenas 3 resultados, um que me parece escrito em português do Brasil, o segundo parece-me um poema ou algo assim, e o terceiro aparece num português que deixa algo a desejar. Seja como for, são 3 casos contra os 12000 de "gozar comigo".

Quanto ao "gozar deles" vejo 14 casos, mas todos eles se referem a "usufruir deles".. 
Veja: "..um sistema constante de benefícios mútuos e *gozar deles..."
*"como consumidores temos direitos e devemos *gozar deles* sempre que..."
"...apesar de achar que são luxos e que com o tempo poderão ter tendência a diminuir, não me retira o prazer de *gozar deles*, dentro das possibilidades.."

Há efectivamente um ou dois casos em que aparece com o sentido de "fazer pouco de", mas mesmo aí um desses casos parece-me brasileiro.

Eu sinceramente nunca ouvi, e por isso é que estou a estranhar.


----------



## Outsider

Obrigado pela dica. Isto é de páginas de Portugal. Embora não possa ter a certeza, custa-me a crer que tenha sido tudo escrito por brasileiros imigrados:

"gozar deles"

e guardem bem este precioso momento que eu não volto a fazer um artigo destes nem a postar uma imagem com benfiquistas que não seja para gozar deles) ...

"gozar dele"

não me interessa que tenham gozado do 50cêntimos, eu proprio farto-me de gozar dele[], apenas não gosto de nada que venha da tviD), ainda por cima de ...

Como havia mais gente disponível para gozar dele do que para o ensinar, de quando em vez, pregavam-lhe uma partida. Uma delas, que ficou célebre, ...

... sabendo k ele sempre está mais bem Apresentado que ela Própria,ela Sujou as roupas de Designer do conde só para gozar dele à frente de todos,"BOA" AMIGA ...

"gozar de mim"

Quer dizer não tenho nenhum benefício por estar aqui, apenas o salário, mas também trabalho para ele, aqui é só discriminações, racismos, gozar de mim ...​É certo que "gozar com" retorna mais páginas, mas parece-me claro que "gozar de" também se usa.


----------



## willg

Entao basicamente, no brasil se diz " gozar de" y em portugal "gozar com" mas eu tambem quero saber entao o que é zoar!


----------



## MOC

zoar só se usa no Brasil. Tem o mesmo significado de gozar em Portugal. Eu por acaso tinha ideia que gozar nem era muito comum no Brasil, mas pelos vistos estava errado. Seja como for isso posso garantir, o "zoar" do Brasil é igual ao nosso "gozar".


----------



## willg

Valeu, mas entao eles diriam "ele esta zoando ela?" ficaria bem?


----------



## Alentugano

willg said:


> Valeu, mas entao eles diriam "ele esta zoando ela?" ficaria bem?



Sim, está correcto, mas acho que é linguagem muito informal _"..ela ficou me zoando o tempo todo.."_

Se eu fosse a si, teria cuidado com o uso de _gozar_ dirigido ao Brasil. Talvez seja preferível usar outra expressão do tipo _*zombar (de alguém) *_ou_* tirar sarro (com*_ *a cara de alguém).

**Gozar*_,_no Brasil, é mais usada no contexto das relações sexuais. Significa atingir o orgasmo.


----------



## Outsider

O nosso "gozar com ele/ela" deve parecer muito estranho aos brasileiros...


----------



## Alentugano

Outsider said:


> O nosso "gozar com ele/ela" deve parecer muito estranho aos brasileiros...


 Imagino que sim...vamos ver o que eles acham disso.

* Willig*, só pra lhe dar um exemplo:

Apenas alterando uma letra você fica com duas expressões que não têm nada a ver uma com a outra:

_"Gozei *d*a tua cara "_ = Zombei da tua cara = tirei sarro da tua cara  adequam-se ao seu contexto
e_
"Gozei *n*a tua cara" _ significa, literalmente (no Brasil), "_I came in your face"_


----------



## willg

Obrigado por aclarar minhas dúvidas!!!!!


----------

